# A bit of 50 bmg awesomness



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Tested some of that A.P. ammo i posted the other day from CTD. Crono'd around 2680 fps . That 1 1/2" plate didnt have a chance


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Thats some baaad stuff.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Thats crazy. What are you shooting it out of?

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

So, you couldn't even center punch it for show and tell?:slimer::rotfl: I keed, I keed


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

andre3k said:


> Thats crazy. What are you shooting it out of?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


An AR50 with a 4-14 mark 4 & apa bipod


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

I would not want to be on the receiving end of that !


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

I sold my ar50 a few years back. Cant say i really regret selling it as i could only shoot 600 at asc and got bored with that. But it was a very accurate with handloads. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

andre3k said:


> I sold my ar50 a few years back. Cant say i really regret selling it as i could only shoot 600 at asc and got bored with that. But it was a very accurate with handloads.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Yep, i take it to asc every now and then. Im lucky enough to have a 100 yards in the backyard and 500 down the road at a neighbors house. Still not pushing the 50 but its fun. Im still waiting to shoot a pig with it. I have a few guys that say they will catch one and let me shoot it but hasnt happened yet


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

what kind of bullet is that i have shot all kinds of stuff out of my 50 but never had any kind bullet that would pierced my 1 1/4 plate steel


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Got a bit of recoil on it?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I knew they were bad arse, but a visual like that still helps!


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

hillbilly deluxe said:


> what kind of bullet is that i have shot all kinds of stuff out of my 50 but never had any kind bullet that would pierced my 1 1/4 plate steel


Its a surplus (45') a.p. round. I always wondered if the api and ap rounds had the same core. So i pulled one and cut it in half like i did a api. Turns out they have what looks like the same hardened steel core in both. I have some pics for ya'll , for eho ever is interested in such things.

First pic is the cores. A.P on top A.P.I in the middle F.M.J. on bottom.

Secound is of the differnt types as they come. The Raufoss is the one with the green and white tip. It has a high explosive inside that pushes a tungston core thru way more steel than either the api or ap. I only have one and never plan to shoot it. Its just part of the collection. Slaps and others i hope to get down the road.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

glenbo said:


> Got a bit of recoil on it?


Its about like a mag 12 ga. The over pressure is the killer. It feels like your being slaped in the face and you feel it in your lungs. Ive shot 50 rounds in a row and called it quites. The muzzle brake is very effective which is the cause of it. A M2 doesnt feel that way. The blast will blow a soda can 20 ft if you set it to the side. A buddy has a video of it doing just that.


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

I shot a Barrett 50 cal semi auto last week. My first time to shoot a 50. AWESOME!


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

hillbilly deluxe said:


> what kind of bullet is that i have shot all kinds of stuff out of my 50 but never had any kind bullet that would pierced my 1 1/4 plate steel


its not just a function of the bullet or cartridge used. I'd be willing to bet the steel in the OP's pic was a mild grade, probably A-36.

Ive put a 55gr 5.56mm FMJ thru 3/4" of A-36 a few times.

If it was high Carbon or abrasion resistant, i wonder how thick it would have to be to stop that 50, or the 5.56mm.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

txbred said:


> its not just a function of the bullet or cartridge used. I'd be willing to bet the steel in the OP's pic was a mild grade, probably A-36.
> 
> Ive put a 55gr 5.56mm FMJ thru 3/4" of A-36 a few times.
> 
> If it was high Carbon or abrasion resistant, i wonder how thick it would have to be to stop that 50, or the 5.56mm.


.50 AP will go through 1/2 AR500 easy....


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

txbred said:


> its not just a function of the bullet or cartridge used. I'd be willing to bet the steel in the OP's pic was a mild grade, probably A-36.
> 
> Ive put a 55gr 5.56mm FMJ thru 3/4" of A-36 a few times.
> 
> If it was high Carbon or abrasion resistant, i wonder how thick it would have to be to stop that 50, or the 5.56mm.


My experience has shown that the bullet type means a lot. This is a piece of 1.25" plate with multiple different calibers and different bullet types of 50 BMG. The front shows small divets of 55 fmj and ss109. Not much difference between the two on this. On the back are 2 different fmj 50 bmg rounds. One was a federal and the other was a pmc, top 2 hits. Not sure which. One made a better hole and the other made a crater type hole. The 2 API's (bottom 2 holes) went straight threw. So this one piece shows that bullet type makes a huge difference on the same steel ( which was a blind flange, not sure the hardness) to me anyway.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Muney, are you satisfied with the accuracy of the rifle?


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Jungle_Jim said:


> Muney, are you satisfied with the accuracy of the rifle?


Heck yea. About 2-3 moa with any fmj ive shot and my match loads are under moa. I still havent dialed it in all the way but its a very capable 50.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

muney pit said:


> My experience has shown that the bullet type means a lot. This is a piece of 1.25" plate with multiple different calibers and different bullet types of 50 BMG. The front shows small divets of 55 fmj and ss109. Not much difference between the two on this. On the back are 2 different fmj 50 bmg rounds. One was a federal and the other was a pmc, top 2 hits. Not sure which. One made a better hole and the other made a crater type hole. The 2 API's (bottom 2 holes) went straight threw. So this one piece shows that bullet type makes a huge difference on the same steel ( which was a blind flange, not sure the hardness) to me anyway.


Obviously bullet type is important. Equally important when punching thru steel and gauging holes is the type of steel being shot at. So generically stating "it'll punch thru 1" steel!" really doesn't tell the whole story. a 55 gr FMJ 5.56mm will go thru 3/4" of mild steel, where the same bullet wont dent 1/4" impact resistant plate.

Those are some impressive holes though! If its a std carbon steel flange its prob A-105.


----------

